

France's new anti-Uber law gives Taxis an unfair advantage - LiamBoogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/09/19/frances-new-anti-uber-law-gives-taxis-unfair-advantage/

======
ferrantim
This is crazy. Having just moved to france from the US for the long list of
things that France gets right (health care, mandatory paid leave for all,
environmental protection), laws like this make remember a lot of what is wrong
with france (anti-entrepreneurial climate, over-regulation, rigid class
structures). Each time I read something like this that makes me say WTF, I
have to remember that the US congress passes some equally crazy shit now and
again. At least France has great bread on every corner.

